# what size ratchet socket will fit the Park Tool FR-5G?



## TheeSuperUberV (Jun 10, 2013)

I tightened a cassette using a 10 inch crescent wrench on the Park Tool FR-5G... but just found my torque wrench, & wanna retighten it. But i don't have a ratchet socket large enough to fit onto the FR-5G. Closest i have is 7/8 ratchet socket. It almost fits.

Can anyone please tell me what size ratchet socket will fit the FR-5G tool?

Or at least tell me what the next largest ratchet socket size is after 7/8?

(My torque wrench is exactly like the Park Tool TW-2 Torque Wrench 3/8- Inch Drive)

Thank you very much


----------



## TheeSuperUberV (Jun 10, 2013)

Thank God for Google! Correct size is 1 inch socket... woot woot!


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

You know I got so frustrated with those that I went out and bought a cheapie Performance one for a 1/2" socket. Much much easier to use, no more balancing the wheel, chainwhip, trying to fit the cresent over it. Now I can control the wheel and cassette with the rachet in one hand and just press down on the whip.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

Or you could get a lock ring tool that's got a handle on it. If it happens to fit over the quick relase it would be the greatest thing since sliced bread, seriously.


----------



## jenfour6 (Apr 25, 2014)

TheeSuperUberV said:


> I tightened a cassette using a 10 inch crescent wrench on the Park Tool FR-5G... but just found my torque wrench, & wanna retighten it. But i don't have a ratchet socket large enough to fit onto the FR-5G. Closest i have is 7/8 ratchet socket. It almost fits.
> 
> Can anyone please tell me what size ratchet socket will fit the FR-5G tool?
> 
> ...


The next ratchet socket size should be 15/16.


----------



## 05kas05 (Mar 20, 2010)

i picked up the frw-1 handle works great and no need for the sockets


----------

